# [Firefox] No carga algunas páginas (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Hace tiempo que me estoy encontrando con un problema bastante molesto. Resulta qur algunas páginas no acaban de cargar.

Suele ser con alguna página que tenga un formulario: rellenas los campos, le das al botón de validar... y en vez de salir la página siguiente la carga se eterniza, no acaba de cargar nunca la página, y sale un mensaje de error.

Sólo falla en unas pocas páginas, siempre las mismas. Y en esas páginas falla absolutamente siempre.

Además, el fallo se produce en Firefox para Linux. Porque esas mismas páginas, en Firefox para Windows, funcionan. Incluso en Firefox para Windows en un Windows que está funcionando sobre virtualbox en Gentoo. Funcionan.

Un ejemplo de página con la que me pasa es la de Hacienda, y eso impide hacer la declaración online. te bajas el Padre o cualquier otro de los programas de ayuda de la AEAT, como el de las informativas, hecho en Java, y vas a hacer una declaración vas a presentarla. En Linux el maldito problema con el Firefox te lo impide. En Windows, funciona.

También me pasó lo mismo con una entidad bancaria, en la banca online. Funcionaba toda la web, excepto las transferencias. Cuando vas a hacer una transferencia, pones los datos, le das al botón de validar y... exactamente lo mismo.

Además, seguro que no es problema de Gentoo. En Ubuntu también pasa. 

Últimamente me está pasando con un determinado foro que suelo visitar. Me es imposible poner un comentario por lo mismo. Y antes ese mismo foro funcionaba perfectamente.

¿Tenéis alguna idea de cuál puede ser el problema? ¿Alguna opción del Firefox, de las que se pueden cambiar en el about:config y que sea por defecto diferente en Linux y Windows?

Porque problema es seguro del Firefox, algunas de dichas páginas sí funcionan en otro navegador para Linux, aunque no siempre, y a veces en otros navegadores tienen otros problemas, o incluso no van en absoluto.

----------

## quilosaq

Puedes probar a restablecer Firefox como dicen aquí:

http://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/restablecer-firefox-una-forma-facil-de-solucionar-

----------

## pcmaster

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Puedes probar a restablecer Firefox como dicen aquí:
> 
> http://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/restablecer-firefox-una-forma-facil-de-solucionar-

 

Pues no, no da resultado. Lo he hecho y sigue pasando lo mismo: Tras un rato con el mensaje "Conectando..." como título de la pestaña, sale un mensaje de error:

```

La conexión ha sido reiniciada

      

        

      

      

        

        

          La conexión al servidor fue reiniciada mientras la página se cargaba.

        

        

        

  El sitio podría estar no disponible temporalmente o

   demasiado ocupado. Vuelva a intentarlo en unos momentos.

  Si no puede cargar ninguna página, compruebe la conexión

   de red de su equipo.

  Si su equipo o red están protegidos por un cortafuegos

   o proxy, asegúrese de que Firefox tiene permiso para

   acceder a la web.
```

----------

## quilosaq

La combinación de teclas Ctrl+Mayús.+J abre la consola de errores. Puedes mirar si dice algo que ayude a detectar el problema.

----------

## pcmaster

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> La combinación de teclas Ctrl+Mayús.+J abre la consola de errores. Puedes mirar si dice algo que ayude a detectar el problema.

 

Gracias por la respuesta, pero no.

He vuelto a probarlo, abriendo la consola de errores y borrando todos los mensajes previos antes de darle al botón de enviar.

Sigue fallando, pero no se muestra nada en la consola de errores, sólo el mensaje de error. en la pestaña del navegador (el que he puesto antes)

----------

## cameta

Prueba con esto

1º Pasa a una versión inestable.

2º Elimina el directorio de ~./mozilla 

si sigue fallando es posible que se trate de un buf de firefox.

Alternativas

Google Chrome

----------

